# How to keep paired tumblers.



## johnno1970 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi,
I'm about to pick up 4 pairs of tumblers today. As a newcomer to keeping pigeons, I'm wondering how best to house these birds. Should they be given a nest box per pair or can they be kept with other non paired birds outside of a nest box on perches to discourage breeding? Do they need to be kept together from now on? or can they be kept in seperate lofts? Any advice will be great. Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*How long have the pairs been coupled and have they any history of hatching babies?

Before you make any decisions about separating them, let them get used to their new home. It might be best to keep them in a separate coop for now. THEY DO need to be kept separate for at least 30 days, anyway, just in case of disease, standard procedure.

There is enough stress for them when moving without added stress of separating the couples. *


----------



## johnno1970 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks Skyeking. It turns out I got 3 pairs and two young birds which are the offspring of one of the pairs, these are about 5 weeks old. Not sure if the other two pairs have raised any young. I will keep them in a seperate loft for now to get used to surroundings.
If I keep the pairs together will they always need their nestbox? or can I close the nestboxes and leave them on box perches?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*If they are used to being with each other, keep them together, but separate from your birds and quaranteened for a month. Are the youngsters still being looked after by parents?

You can close the nest boxes and give them perches, but once they get settled they may start wanting to nest, as that is what a pigeon does best.*


----------



## johnno1970 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm told one of the youngsters still goes to its mother now and again for food but it is capable of feeding on its own. The other is feeding on its own. I'm thinking of dividing this loft in the next week or two to keep the youngsters away from the pairs.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Give the babies another week, or until mom and dad say NO MORE! But keep them all separate from you flock for at least a month.*


----------

